# engineergurls drunk poll



## engineergurl (Jul 12, 2008)

WOOT...


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't know who Shelley is and I don't know what cards you're talking about, how'd I do?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 12, 2008)

WOOT you rock!


----------



## klk (Jul 12, 2008)

enrgurl rocks11!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2008)

Your mom was a talented lady way ahead of her time.

everybody knows the plane won't fly.

f%&amp;k don McClean

trick question: JR was in all of the above.

quoting Sam Kinison from Back to School "I like the way you think"!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 12, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 12, 2008)

Couldn't you just turn the treadmill around so the plane will decelerate when it lands?


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 12, 2008)

Sure. ^^^

why not?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 13, 2008)

Whoaa,,, with a treadmill on an aircraft carrier, you would no longer need arresting wires OR a catapult. Depending on which way you run the thing, the plane will come to an instant stand-still on landing, or will take off in no space at all.

BRILLIANT!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 13, 2008)

I am in awe. You're back for like two minutes and already a new masterpiece.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 13, 2008)

where the hell did fudgey go?


----------



## cement (Jul 14, 2008)

he got a new job and can't post much from there.


----------



## sehad (Jul 14, 2008)

^^That stinks. I would have liked to see more from fudgey


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 14, 2008)

^^^Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## sehad (Jul 14, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> ^^^Be careful what you wish for!


Ok.....reword. I would like to see a little more and in moderation of fudgey. His posts seem to leave you speechless and all at the same time amazed that someone could actually think that up!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 15, 2008)

cement said:


> he got a new job and can't post much from there.


He's fallen off the face of the board.

I heard he took a job with that girl he was dating.


----------



## sehad (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh Fudgey!!!???!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> trick question: JR was in all of the above.


I am ??!! I didn't realize I had been to so many places ...



Dleg said:


> Whoaa,,, with a treadmill on an aircraft carrier, you would no longer need arresting wires OR a catapult. Depending on which way you run the thing, the plane will come to an instant stand-still on landing, or will take off in no space at all.
> BRILLIANT!


Master Dleg .. you never cease to amaze and delight with your wicked mad skillz !! lusone:



VTEnviro said:


> He's fallen off the face of the board.
> I heard he took a job with that girl he was dating.


I would like to hear how fudgey has been doing as well! I mean, afterall, as a fellow engineer wandering out into the cruel world of dating, I want to hear more stories!! 

JR


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Yo fudgey .. where are you??!!

JR


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 9, 2009)

this thing is going to haunt me forever... who keeps finding it?.... well at least I have an approval rating of 70% or so...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 10, 2009)

If you were president you'd be the most popular one ever!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 22, 2009)

I love how somebody votes in this thing every once in a while and bumps it to the top. She's never going to live this thread down.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 6, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I love how somebody votes in this thing every once in a while and bumps it to the top. She's never going to live this thread down.



no I guess not... despite my lack of posting, I come back and it has resurfaced yet again... sigh.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^^ Which inspired me to bring it BACK TO THE TOP!!!! lol


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 8, 2009)

it's a cult classic!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> it's a cult classic!


It is definitely HOF-worthy .... except this is in the secret room ....

JR


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 17, 2009)

I think my flip flops smell funny


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 27, 2009)

^ sorry to hear that. . .

bump


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very interesting place.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Have you read all of the threads? It's really too bad that most probably don't remember the original inspiration for this Drunk Tank Thread.

Does anyone remember?? Mods and admins are not allowed to answer ... yet!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 6, 2009)

engineergurl said:


> I think my flip flops smell funny


Is that what the kids are calling them these days...



jregieng said:


> Have you read all of the threads? It's really too bad that most probably don't remember the original inspiration for this Drunk Tank Thread.
> Does anyone remember?? Mods and admins are not allowed to answer ... yet!


Ooh Ooh! I know I know. Pick me, teacher! Pick me!


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 7, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Have you read all of the threads? It's really too bad that most probably don't remember the original inspiration for this Drunk Tank Thread.
> Does anyone remember?? Mods and admins are not allowed to answer ... yet!
> 
> JR


I have read the threads, love the USS Clinton, but it seems to missing that certain....oh what's the term....je ne se quais.

Perhaps the aircraft taking off should have a payload of cigars on it bound for North Korea.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

No takers for how this this thread began??!!!

I guess I will have to pick VTE to tell .....

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 19, 2009)

engineergurl said:


> I think my flip flops smell funny


this probably explains why. . .

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/32453516?GT1=43001


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 19, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> this probably explains why. . .
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/32453516?GT1=43001


Oops, I guess the author of that article wouldn't have liked the idea of me walking all over Great Britain in flip flops. My Teva's probably aren't what most people would consider to be the footwear of choice for hiking all over England, but they are comfortable, lightweight (i.e. don't take up much room in the suitcase) and weather resistant (meaning that the notorious british rain showers didn't phase my footwear at all).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2009)

jregieng said:


> No takers for how this this thread began??!!!
> I guess I will have to pick VTE to tell .....
> 
> JR


I don't exactly remember. Was it a spoof on YKW's freaky drunk thread?


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 19, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Oops, I guess the author of that article wouldn't have liked the idea of me walking all over Great Britain in flip flops. My Teva's probably aren't what most people would consider to be the footwear of choice for hiking all over England, but they are comfortable, lightweight (i.e. don't take up much room in the suitcase) and weather resistant (meaning that the notorious british rain showers didn't phase my footwear at all).


Yeah, i couldn't help but think 'why just flip-flops?' Seems any open-toed sandal, birkenstock, etc, would be just as susceptible - I dunno, it certainly doesnt stop me from wearing them all summer long. My teenaged step-daughter wears em all year long, at least when there isn't snow on the ground -



VTEnviro said:


> I don't exactly remember. Was it a spoof on YKW's freaky drunk thread?


you know, i thought it just started out of an especially robust 'drunk tank' post :dunno: ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I don't exactly remember. Was it a spoof on YKW's freaky drunk thread?





error_matrix said:


> you know, i thought it just started out of an especially robust 'drunk tank' post :dunno: ?


You don''t remmeber Sapper's early drunken posts?? Of course, he came back along and deleted a lot of them ... but the idea was to have a shrine to those and this was the thread for it. 

JR


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2009)

why is it every time i finally find the time to sign on, this has been bumped to the top again?

It started because I was trying to be funny after many cabs and reading many posts.... i think....

by the way despite the comeback last night, clemson sucks HA HA just kidding, i could care less... but

YOUR MOM!

wait a min, a shrine to sapper, isn't that what my avatar is?

God Bless and Remember today.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 9, 2009)

bump just because


----------



## engineergurl (May 7, 2010)

SERIOUSLY?!?!?! It's been a year since I've been on here almost and this thing is still showing up on the first page of posts?!?


----------



## DVINNY (May 7, 2010)

^^ Yeah, where the frick you been?


----------



## engineergurl (May 7, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ Yeah, where the frick you been?



I KNOW! I SUCK! like a hoover I guess. it's been a heck of a few years for us.... I posted else where to give you guys an update... actually trying to figure out what is next now.... I did laugh when I read this, I remember where each and every question came from :smileyballs:

"it will be ride cowboy ride... "


----------



## Dleg (May 9, 2010)

Welcome back engineergurl!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 5, 2010)

EG's had too many cabs tonight so she's bumping this herself! so all the noobs know i represent!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh the memories.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 11, 2011)

Reminds me of the "wisdom of crowds". Hard to argue with such an example!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 8, 2011)

Time to get this back to the top...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Is this ever going to die!?!?! It's been like a year since I have logged on and I still see this on the first screen!!! lmao

Edit: okay not a year but march to oct is a pretty freaking long time...


----------



## maryannette (Oct 2, 2011)

You have your settings so that it comes up first. Go to another thread and save that as EB.com

Glad you're back.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2011)

Or matbe some of us won't let it die.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2011)

2000 posts and posting in here... but for some reason it's like Deja Vu all over again...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 19, 2012)

After doing some "archive" reading while enjoying a CAB, I thought it appropriate to vote and bump


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you for getting EG's poll up.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 20, 2012)

oh the memories...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just wait until there is another spamfest and she starts drinking moonshine and posting YouTube videos.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2012)

...you forgot posting really bad country lyrics


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, don't knock country music...


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 20, 2012)

I have to say, I think this poll was pre-you tube vids... or at least before I was posting them on here. If not, there would have been some apple bottom jeans, and the boots with the fur going on...

ah-hem...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 20, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> Hey, don't knock listen to country music...


Sorted that out for you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2012)

^^^ This


----------



## csb (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, and RIP Larry Hagman...


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 28, 2012)

csb said:


> Oh, and RIP Larry Hagman...


agreed, but why is this in the EG drunk poll thread?


----------



## revengineer (Dec 21, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I have to say, I think this poll was pre-you tube vids... or at least before I was posting them on here. If not, there would have been some apple bottom jeans, and the boots with the fur going on...
> 
> ah-hem...


Shorty got low, low, low, low, low...


----------



## revengineer (Dec 21, 2012)

Also I voted too, did I pass?


----------



## revengineer (Dec 21, 2012)

Or will you take as long as the California board in informing me if I've passed. Ba-zing!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't think that this was a pass of fail exam... honestly, it was made so long ago, I don't remember... but if it makes you feel better, I'll say that you passed...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 25, 2012)

If you blow over a .08 in this thread, you pass.


----------

